# langtona



## langslot (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is some pics of my track. 4'x16' CNC routed HO scale 4 lane I call Langtona. I am currently re-landscaping it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a blast to run on!!! Wish I was closer!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice track.. keep posting as you re-land scape we're visual around here and its funny to watch us drool...


Dave


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Is that a TKO Track?


----------



## langslot (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know what a TKO track is. Langtona is a completely custom made one of a kind track built by me with some help from some local racer buddies Randy Matlock (Hilltop Speedway) and Kevin Shaw (Full Tilt Racetracks). I got the idea to build it after seeing a photo of track builder Brad Bownman's first (Championship) track. It was a long journey of trial and error and experimenting with different wires, plastics, etc. I found a local company that was able to take my drawings and specs and CNC route it out of PVC plastic. I love the old Grand Prix and Can-Am race tracks so I kinda patterned the landscaping after that. I built it about 6-7 years ago but it has been sitting in my garage for the last 2 slowly being destroyed by my sons and stray animals. So, I decided to put it back in my office and to restore it to it's original state. I originally built it to come apart in 2 pieces. However, after setting it back up I decided to join the 2 halves permanetly for a smoother track. Currently all 4 lanes are up and running smooth but I am still working on the landscaping and timing system. We have ran t-jet, superstock and AFX races on it in the past but I am wanting to move towards G-Jets in the future because they were made for this track. I will try and post photos of the reconstruction soon. If you are ever in the Nashville, TN area please contact me and come by and race.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks like a blast to run on!!! Wish I was closer!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


It is fun to run on and I am closer!!! Mike's track has got some realistic looking landscaping. :thumbsup::thumbsup: A fast backstretch with a sweeping turn into a sharper reverse turn (that's were I always wreck, dang it!!!). Track has banked turns, some elevations, and a slow transitional turn that will bite ya!!! I missed the official race, but I'm hoping to be there next time. He took the track down, stored it for a while, but is in the process of re-assembly. Mike is north of Nashville, and I'm south, about 45 minutes to an hour apart. Can't wait for more racing action!!! ... RM


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very nice layout!! :thumbsup: I've always liked the design of Brad's
"Champion" road course.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bet you don't get much work done in the office any more.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah langtona that looks fast and smooth. what is the rail material? power source? and howz about a pic of the driver station! this track looks like its got all the basses covered enjoy!!


----------



## langslot (Jul 5, 2009)

The track is very smooth and quiet. The rails are the same setup as Bowman's original rail system: A flat rail is put into the rail slot and then a thin coated wire is pushed down into the rail slot next to it to lock it into place. I then added a thin bead of super glue into the slot to lock the two together to insure that it would not come out. The rail material itself I kinda found by accident. In searching for just the right material I found a piece of metal cargo binding wire that is used to band crates together for shipment. I then called a local shipping company to see if they had any to sell. As luck would have it they had a used roll that they sold me for $5.00. I had enough to do my track and probably several more if I wanted to.
The power source is a Samlex 30V 5amp. although here lately I have only been using 12 v. for G-Jets. I will post photos of the divers station as well as the rest of the track soon. There are some things I would do different now but overall, it is a very good track.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

could you share the EXACT size of the rail please?


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Your track looks like one manufactured by CNC Custom Cutting (TKO) that is the reason I mentioned it. 

http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/id53.html


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yes im with smalltime, after doing some routin. rails are some thing to reasearch. i bought the bowman book and along with it came a section of what the finished product.yours are simular but different?also is it springsteel?stainless or metal?inquireing minds what to know.maybe next track will be of this technique.likin that track.


----------



## langslot (Jul 5, 2009)

*Langtona landscaping photos*

Here are some of my most recent shots of my track "Langtona" I have been restoring it to hopefully better than it's former glory. The track itself is CNC routed PVC plastic. I laid it out on the 4x16 table I built for it and just played around with how much banking, slopes, hills and valleys I wanted by just placing some blocks of wood, books and whatever else I could grab real quick. Once I found just the right balance I then secured the 2 halves where they meet together. I was then able to cut 1x4 pieces of wood blocks at angles to achieve the banking and height I desired. I then glued and screwed the track down to each custom brace I cut. 
I did not put any railing in until all of the track mounting and banking was completed.
After rails were completed I then started the landscaping. This was my first attempt at landscaping so it is not perfect but I think it achieved the look and feel I was going for. I wanted a track that was the perfect blend of being able to run 4-lane races along with a semi realistic look of the old can-am race tracks like Sebring and Laguna Seca. Landscaping was pretty easy once you get the hang of it but it was very time consuming. It is all done using newspaper crumbled up followed by masking tape to hold it all in place. I then used plaster cloth cut into 2 inch strips, dipped in water and then smoothed out and slightly lapped over for strength. Once that dried, I painted the dried plaster with various colors of acrylic in warm earthy colors to represent dirt and rock. Watered down glue was then sprayed onto that and various shades of landscaping grass was sprinkled on. It gives a much more real effect if you let some of the under painting show through. The last step was to apply another coat or 2 of the watered down glue over the top to secure it in place. It dries over night and the white glue just simply disappears. Magic!!!
I am adding some details to it as we speak like silver guard rails, painted white tires in the corners, bushes, grandstands, etc. However, like I said before, I don't want to go overboard with that because it is still a racetrack first and foremost. Hope you enjoy... It has been a blast to build and even more fun to run on. Truly a childhood dream come true.


----------



## langslot (Jul 5, 2009)

*langtona Raceway landscaped*

I have completed my landscaping for the most part. I still am planning on adding some shrubs, trees, and and maybe a bleacher or two. Here are a few shots of what it currently looks like. If you are ever in Tennessee come race with me.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

you can be very proud of yoursef. The traci itself is really good looking (layout, crafting), and the landscaping is smooth and well realized. I like the fact you did'nt fall in the "maximum scenery I can put on my track" thing. Like you said, juste a couple of trees, perhaps some grandstands or pits somewhere it will not disturb racing, and things like thats, and it will be perfect 



I'd love to see the cars too (cobras?)


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Nice Mike! The Track is Beautiful! Proud of you for getting back into the hobby. Hopefully I will feel like getting mine back up to speed in the near future - havent felt like doing anything lately.
I too am like 'demether' and am glad you didnt fall into the old "Maximum Scenery" trap. I will be the first to admitt I sure did! I am too much of a perfectionest and can Never satisfy myself. Oh well I WILL COMPLETE It SOMEDAY! All I would add would be a few trees in the corners and some shrubs or low ground cover just to break things up.
Thanks Again cant wait to see it.
TG


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great looking track Mike! All I can say is you boys in Tennessee sure know how to build slot tracks. Looks like a Tennessee Slot Car Association in the making. There will be some tough competition on that circuit! :thumbsup:


----------



## langslot (Jul 5, 2009)

*Tennessee Tracks*

Thanks for the compliments on my track. We do have some of the best racks in the country right here in Tennessee if I do say so myself. Ted Gowder has one of the most beautifully landscaped tracks you will ever see. He was my inspiration for me building my own track. Our tracks are similar in size and layout but his will blow your mind with it's landscaping. Randy Matlock has a beautiful hand routed 6x18 ft. tri oval with an infield track that is also beautifully landscaped. And last but not least, Kevin Shaw (of Fulltilt speedways fame) is a custom track builder extordinare. I would venture to say he has built some of the finest tracks in the country. All these guys and a few more have tracks within one mile of Nashville.
We used to race at least once a month but we haven't in a while. I am hoping to re-energize the old gang as well as bring on lots more to race now that Langtona is finished.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

It's great to be able to run on such good lookings tracks. i've seen Ted Gowder 's one , it's spectacular. But yours is great too !


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

can i add some props to the boyz from tennesse! they can make the best brown water,very helpful when u need it . home of good collegefootball.home of hilltop/randy and track builders extrodanare.everybody is lookin up at them.congrates to that hotbed!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking layout! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

